# PERSONAL RIDES



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

This thread is just for fun. Most of us have at least on thing in common, our passion and love for turtles & tortoises. I think it would be neat to share what we drive and any history as to why if interested.
I will start, I drive an 2006 Hummer H1 Alpha, 2006 Mercedes-Benz SL65, and a 2009 Harley Davidson Cross Bones. My favorite is the Hummer, just a pure product of american marval. Best to all, Greg.


----------



## Angi (Jan 11, 2011)

Nissan Marona (sp?). I don't like to be too low to the ground, like lots of room in the back for sports gear and grocerys I also have to have something my tall family can fit in. That makes car shopping hard. My favorite thing about my car is the back-up camera.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jan 11, 2011)

A 2009 Chevy Colbalt 
and I'm paying for it myself!


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 11, 2011)

The MTA subway, buses and LIRR.


----------



## jwhite (Jan 11, 2011)

2001 Ford F-150


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2011)

For the past 40 years I've driven a pick-up. The current incarnation is a '05 Dodge Ram 1500, with a hemi engine and that thing really HAULS!!

(I have horses and used to pull a stock trailer. The truck makes it easy to haul hay)


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a 2000 passat, 2004 avalanch, 09 buell and ski doo snowmobile (not sure of year - more my hubby's anyway) I would have to say I "enjoy" the buell the most (when the weather permits... lol) It has the best gas mileage, lots of storage and handles well on the corners.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Jan 11, 2011)

1977 DODGE POWERWAGON-4x4 with a Big Block 440 for me
2007 VW Rabbit for the Mrs.


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 11, 2011)

My wife has my new Harley in her ears...Chrysler 300m and a Dodge 1500


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 11, 2011)

Me: Triumph Trophy 1200cc Sport-touring bike & a Kawasaki KZ550cc cafe racer. The wife has a Mustang 4.6L, 5 spd convertible and a Suzuki 800cc Intruder. Only have a pic of the Trophy to share right now. I grew up on muscle cars and motorcycles!


----------



## JourneyTort (Jan 11, 2011)

Besides torts we have dogs, so in order to travel to dog sporting events I have a 2003 Winnebago Minnie 31C, my husband has the other dog mobile, Montana Van , my work vehicle is a Honda Accord and our pleasure vehicles are 2003 Yamaha Skidoo and my husbands skidoo (forget what it is  )


----------



## Laura (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok I admit.. I thought this was going to be different..Tortoise rides.. Like I got as a kid At San Diego Zoo...
Im a truck Girl.. Toyota Tacoma. Prerunner. Green. 
Love my truck. 


http://i53.tinypic.com/2d7gbcn.jpg
this is my 'office'


----------



## franeich (Jan 11, 2011)

I drive a 2000 mpv mini van to haul the kids around. A 2005 PT Cruiser for work and a 1946 Willys CJ-2a jeep for fun.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 11, 2011)

'88 Ford Ranger...plenty strong enough to carry a dozen bales of hay and/or my working-gear, while still getting excellent gas milage (generally, right at 30mpg)...


----------



## jagsrule100 (Jan 11, 2011)

2002 Chevy Cavalier, next vehicle will be a 4 door truck either a Chevy Silverado or a F150. And then eventually a sport bike


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 11, 2011)

I LOVE this thread! My ride is a 1989 IROC-Z. It was stolen out of the show room and didn't make the first left turn, it slid into a telephone pole and wrapped around it. So with less than 100 miles on it it had to be sold as used. I bought it, basically brand new, and seriously just fell in love with it. It had a 5.0 then, that's a 305 and I drove it that way until it had 20050thousand miles. I don't know how to write that in numbers. I had money then, so I had a new 350 dropped in it with a big cam and a speed chip in the computer giving me more horse power. Something added so the pistons don't slap and I also had a new transmission put in at that time; a beefed up tranny with oh hell I can't remember whats it's called but the rear end is beefed up so that both tires burn instead of one slipping. I wish I could tell you guys what all was added, you'd love it, but I have a head injury and serious CRS.
But there are still problems, I don't have any money now and the heater core rotted out and they want $500 to put a new one in because the dash has to come out and the core pulled out that way. So in the PNW I drive a car without a heater.
So tonight with the weather below freezing I am taking some tortoises to my sister without a heater. Brrr. I am so tired of driving a cold car. But I'll get to see my sister and I know you all will miss me...So here's my car decked out with Dale Earnhardt #3's everywhere. My tires are special, wide, the same tires that race cars use only mine has tread. They say Goodyear Eagle #1's and NASCAR in raised white letters. Most of your cars are newer and fancier but I'll bet none are faster...


----------



## franeich (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice Maggie. Try one of these to help with your heat issues.
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-volt-rubberized-heater-with-fan-96144.html


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 11, 2011)

Why couldn't you have told me about that a couple of days ago??? I'm leaving in a few hours...





franeich said:


> Very nice Maggie. Try one of these to help with your heat issues.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/12-volt-rubberized-heater-with-fan-96144.html


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2011)

Daily I drive a '95 Buick Park Avenue. My husband has a 1982 Chevy pickup. We also have a 1954 Ford Coupe, and a 1985 Camaro.


----------



## RianSeeking (Jan 11, 2011)

2008 Chevy Silverado Dually with an Allison. Hauls like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## krazyklown (Jan 11, 2011)

i don't normal post things like this but this is my pride and joy




<BR>



<BR>
2006 Mean Streak


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2011)

That's Kawasaki????? It's beautiful!


----------



## B K (Jan 11, 2011)

We are into Hemi's


----------



## Cameron (Jan 11, 2011)

01 Z-71, gotta have a truck...


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 11, 2011)

The Tort Mobile ......








JD~


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 12, 2011)

2000 or so Subaru impreza RS. More than enough "zip" to get me anywhere I want to go...

Honestly, the rest of these are nice rides, but I can never be happy in anything but a subaru.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 12, 2011)

I dont drive  But I wouldnt mind a 1977 Chevy Camaro


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> I dont drive  But I wouldnt mind a 1977 Chevy Camaro



How 'bout this one?


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 12, 2011)

:O Give me!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 12, 2011)

I drive a stupid little 2002 Nissan Sentra SER that my mom bought for me in high school.
I can't wait until I finally get a big girl job and can buy a new car


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> I drive a stupid little 2002 Nissan Sentra SER that my mom bought for me in high school.
> I can't wait until I finally get a big girl job and can buy a new car



LOL!


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a little Nissan Sentra (198?)..I loved that car..I ended up rolling it 8 or 9 times and totaled it..still ran after that was just a bit squished.


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2011)

I drive a Ford E-350 Extended Super-Duty Van With a diesel engine. I can fit 6 500 size dog crates in there, plus gear. It is the "Road Machine". It been cross country several times. Then I have an old Tacoma for haulin' stuff. For fun I have a classic '92 Honda CBR 600F2. That thing will hit at least 156 mph. I can't imagine what the newer ones could do with 40% more HP and 30% less weight. For off road fun I have a YZ250F. Good times.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> I drive a *Ford E-350 Extended Super-Duty Van* With a diesel engine. I can fit 6 500 size dog crates in there, plus gear. It is the "Road Machine". It been cross country several times. Then I have an old Tacoma for haulin' stuff. For fun I have a classic '92 Honda CBR 600F2. That thing will hit at least 156 mph. I can't imagine what the newer ones could do with 40% more HP and 30% less weight. For off road fun I have a YZ250F. Good times.



Creeper Van!!!!!!!  Just kidding


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 12, 2011)

Around Town we travel in a 2000 Yamaha G16,Our other rides are 2006 F150 STX and 2007 Hyundai Elantra.


----------



## Nay (Jan 12, 2011)

I drive a 1999 F350 Diesel PU. Pulls my gooseneck horse trailer and great for tag sales!! It was totaled by a 18 yr old girl last Nov (texting!!),but they wanted to only give me 10K for it and to buy another was too much, so we bought it back for 2 and fixed it for 6 and I have it back.. But Maggie you are the trip, I wish I had a scanner cause my favorite car was a 1970 Nova SS 4 speed, 350, posi, black scoops, cool ride. I have one tiny little picture of it, but not sure how to get it in the computer. 
Nay

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/F350#5561423599390009042


----------



## TORT-MAN (Jan 12, 2011)

2007 chevy pick up. Great truck with over 100,000 miles.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 12, 2011)

1994 honda shadow 600 cc
2004 ford edge
49 cc scooter


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I drive a *Ford E-350 Extended Super-Duty Van* With a diesel engine. I can fit 6 500 size dog crates in there, plus gear. It is the "Road Machine". It been cross country several times. Then I have an old Tacoma for haulin' stuff. For fun I have a classic '92 Honda CBR 600F2. That thing will hit at least 156 mph. I can't imagine what the newer ones could do with 40% more HP and 30% less weight. For off road fun I have a YZ250F. Good times.
> ...



haha I had to google that to see what it looks like


----------



## Kenny (Jan 12, 2011)

08 jeep wrangler


----------



## Smithen (Jan 12, 2011)

2001 Ford Expedition
Get about 10-12 miles a gallon so not too bad.
Dream car is a 1967 Chevy Impala though.

Tyler


----------



## Wirewehear (Jan 13, 2011)

Fun thread .... I hardly browse past Torts, tort photo and dogs. Glad I got bored (I'm out of books to read) lol .. neat to read what some of you have, would have never pictured it. Like Tom on a sport bike or Maggie in a Roc road racer. 
Hubby and I have our little collection. The car I use most is an 04 Astro Van. Cant kill those things, even on purpose - I tried with my 1st one. Boring but dependable. Great as a dog transport, airport pick-ups and Home Depot shopping sprees. The garage houses hubby's 92' 500sel Mercedes - still like new barely over 100k miles and my little 87' 560Sl. Bought it cheap (thankfully as its a money pit-but looks good) from Loretta Swit .... if anyone remembers her from the Mash series. 
My oldest car is the 83' CJ7. Had that for 21 yrs and put it in storage status in the late 90s. I drive it around the neighborhood with the dogs just to keep it running. Dogs love their Jeep rides. 
And the bikes .... Hubby has a 2000 Indian that he made more retro looking. I ride a 00' SV650 Suzuki. I'm a sport bike Gal. Wish I still had my 88' Ninja ... that was my fav, I fit on that thing perfectly. I wouldnt mind a CBR but I'm afraid I'd get stupid with that kind of power. Here are bike pics





and the more popular of the two altho I like mine best ... hubby rides too slow.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 14, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> :O Give me!!!!!!!!



LOL 



Wirewehear said:


>



That's sweet!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 17, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> This thread is just for fun. Most of us have at least on thing in common, our passion and love for turtles & tortoises. I think it would be neat to share what we drive and any history as to why if interested.
> I will start, I drive an 2006 Hummer H1 Alpha, 2006 Mercedes-Benz SL65, and a 2009 Harley Davidson Cross Bones. My favorite is the Hummer, just a pure product of american marval. Best to all, Greg.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 17, 2011)

1995 Ford Taurus - inherited from father's estate - 120M miles
1997 Ford Aspire - bought new - 162M miles
2002 Ford Focus - bought new

Classic 1978 Ford Fiesta Ghia - bought new - ongoing restoration

Ghia pkg. - Tach. - Rear window wiper/washer/elec. defroster - deluxe trim, etc., etc.! Has every option available on that model.

Original window sticker and all service, repair and owners manuals.. including Chilton's auto repair manual for 1978 - 1980 Ford Fiesta.. imported from Germany only three years by Lee Iacocca. 






Just out of Body Shop summer '09 -





















Terry K


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2011)

An American car, built in Germany with a Mexican or Spanish name...

You are an eccentric man Terry.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 17, 2011)

Tom said:


> An American car, built in Germany with a Mexican or Spanish name...
> 
> You are an eccentric man Terry.



*THANK YOU FOR THE RECOGNITION TOM!!!*.. besides you're just jealous.

And I'll have you know.. Ghia is also Italian.

Of course if I had an ELEPHANT that would pick me up with his trunk I'd be in wouldn't I?




.. from TN ( lately anyway ).


----------



## Balboa (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool stuff, love the rides, everybody.

Been a jeep guy forever myself. I've owned several including a CJ-2a and a CJ-7 and I wish I still had them all. Guess I see a connection, off-road vehicles built to crawl along and tortoises. This is my current jeep, a 97 wrangler.






As I can longer drive and we need the money we're in the process of selling her to a friend. I'll cry when she's gone, I admit it. Wife and I drove her through the western states on our honeymoon almost 10 years ago. Been the best vehicle I've ever owned. My next tortoise will be named "Jeep" in her honor.

Here's what my 1978 Yamaha 650 Special, "Elvira", looked like before she was torn down for engine repairs that will get finished someday, whether or not I ever get to ride her again.






At present we get around in the all american kid hauling machine. A Chevy Suburban. Aside from a full sized van it was the only vehicle out there that could haul us, the 4 kids, two dogs and luggage to boot. Most "luxury" I've ever had, heated leather seats and a sun-roof, deeeeeee luxe and dirt cheap during the recent "gas crisis". Funny thing was it gets better mileage than the smaller durango we traded in for it, go figure  .

No pictures Unfortunately, but out in the garage I still have my second/third car. (I wrecked the second car, so parts of it went in the third  ) Its a 74 Opel Manta Rallye, a collectors car apparently back in its homeland of germany, but pretty much worthless in america despite being very rare. I just love it, it was a great car back in my teens, not exactly super fast, but MAN could it corner. I won't let the wife talk me into selling it. She can bury me in that one someday.


----------



## Wirewehear (Jan 18, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > a 2009 Harley Davidson Cross Bones. My favorite is the Hummer, just a pure product of american marval. Best to all, Greg.



Your dog is a perfect fit in your Hummer. Now those ape hangers ...... they look good but really, how comfortable are they and how long can you ride with your arms up like that? I have a bad shoulder and there is no way I'd last 5 mins like that.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jan 18, 2011)

Greg, beautiful bike, the cat on the leather seat makes me cringe though!
I love seeing all the bikes, hubby has '04 Dyna Lowrider. Beautiful w/lots of extras. I'll get one once I take the class. I rode dirt bikes with the guys when I was a teenager, but HD's are so much heavier. I want to have a good idea of what I want when I buy my baby! 
'09 F-250 Diesel
'04 Chevy Tahoe. I love, love my Tahoe and want to drive it until the doors fall off. Hubby keeps making noise about buying me something new. At 140K its not even close to being done!
'07 25ft Bayliner, open bow. So much fun on the lake!
And, a 16ft raft. Not motorized, but nothing beats a gorgeous day floating the river


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Wirewehear said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...


Those are as big as I could get in the big black, They are at shoulder level to me. I am 6'5" tall, they are not apes to me, more like normal, LOL... Harleys are alot of fun, alot or work on that bike, 110 kit+, way strong!

Here is my first Alpha with my first police dog.


----------



## Wirewehear (Jan 18, 2011)

[/quote]
Those are as big as I could get in the big black, They are at shoulder level to me. I am 6'5" tall, they are not apes to me, more like normal, LOL... Harleys are alot of fun, alot or work on that bike, 110 kit+, way strong!

Here is my first Alpha with my first police dog.



[/quote]

lol ... okay, at 6'5" that makes a difference. I've seen little guys on these customs where their grips are over their head. Looks darn uncomfortable for anything more than a down town ride. 
I'd like to have a Harley but they just dont feel right. Well one did and it was a Fat boy custom. But at the time I wasnt looking for a used bike for 15k. I sat on this little Suzuki of mine and it fit perfect. It doesnt have a lot of style but I wanted a bike to bust thru the Los Angeles traffic and this one gave me all the control and the perfect fit for my size that I was looking for. And with only a 5k price tag. Someday I'll go back out and look for that Fat Boy now that I dont live in LA, but I wont buy anything I cant pick up on my own (that sure puts a limit on my choices) and has to have "the feel". 
Love the GSD ... I've never had one but lately I've been noticing them alot. There is a police k-9 around the corner from me ... a real pretty girl. And know a Sheriff with 2 Malinois. Geesh .. couldnt imagine handling one let alone 2 of them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 15, 2011)

My new Chevy 4x4 truck!


----------

